# were to shoot ****



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

Were to shoot a **** with a 177 cal pellet gun.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

why would u want to shoot a **** with that. ihave seen a **** take 2 12ga shoots and keep coming. id use a ruger 10/22 or something with more than 1 shot and some power.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

wat if he coundent shoot .22 in his nabrhood then were hould he shoot it 
because i have them in my yard all the time


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

need to get rid of them eating all the dog food


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

trap them if u cant shoot them with a regular gun.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

if i were you if you own a bow try that they will die faster but im not encouraging you to shoot them in town


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

iv killled them with pellet guns before. I do live in the country but there pastuer all a round aand the barn and cows i cant be shooting something that could bounce off and hit something. So im thinking shoot him in head and thats the end of that.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

shoot it right betwwen the eyes or the ear

use sharp pellets


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

shoot them with a shot gun then. i shot one right in the head before with a shot gun and took part of his skull away and he was still alive to take another shot.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

if your in town trap them or hire an adc worker to come get rid of them i would be more then happy to come get them for you


----------

